# Looking for Jeep with plow



## DPDDOG

Have been looking for a Jeep Wrangler with plow for about a month now. Not finding much in Michigan. Whats the best advise out there...Buy the Jeep then start looking for a plow?
Or just keep watching?

Anyone out there know a good source in Michigan (South East) for used plows for Jeeps?

For now it will be used for my own large drive and private road and a little two tracking
by the Houghton Lake. Hoping for total package under $7,000.
Thanks,
DPDDOG


----------



## flykelley

DPDDOG;1200998 said:


> Have been looking for a Jeep Wrangler with plow for about a month now. Not finding much in Michigan. Whats the best advise out there...Buy the Jeep then start looking for a plow?
> Or just keep watching?
> 
> Anyone out there know a good source in Michigan (South East) for used plows for Jeeps?
> 
> For now it will be used for my own large drive and private road and a little two tracking
> by the Houghton Lake. Hoping for total package under $7,000.
> Thanks,
> DPDDOG


The jeep is the easy part finding a plow mount is another story. I just sold a YJ with a Blizzard. I have a TJ now with a meyers plow. There are a lot of threads on this site about jeeps and what to look for when buying one. Just do a serch for jeeps and you will have a good day of reading. I would look for a either a YJ or a TJ and then buy a plow. Jerres Service in Erie PA can fab a mount for you and he should have a nice used plow to sell you. Its not a bad drive and Jerre and Thomas are very good at what they do.

Regards Mike


----------



## champgymusa

*Jeep for sale*

I have a 2003 Wrangler that I might be selling...it has a Western 6'6" steel plow. Jeep has 129,000 miles with Mobil One...is set up to tow behind motorhome also...Has both tops and is an automatic. I would not sell it for less than $13,000 so I am out of your price range I think...but...if interested let me know..


----------



## DPDDOG

Thanks Mike..Got a question..What's the difference between a YJ and a TJ. I've look for those answers, but haven't found them. This is what I am hearing...go with the in line 6 rather than the 4. Go standard rather than auto for the combination use I am looking for. When looking at used Jeeps take a hammer to tap the frame with. Have a lot of guys wanting to sell me jeeps with manual plows that are so old top end is 55 MPH with a tail wind....but they are all rebuilt... I plowed small commercial back in the late 70's for about 4 years. Man has it changed. I will give Jerres Service a try. Thanks for the reply this all helps!
Marty



flykelley;1201028 said:


> The jeep is the easy part finding a plow mount is another story. I just sold a YJ with a Blizzard. I have a TJ now with a meyers plow. There are a lot of threads on this site about jeeps and what to look for when buying one. Just do a serch for jeeps and you will have a good day of reading. I would look for a either a YJ or a TJ and then buy a plow. Jerres Service in Erie PA can fab a mount for you and he should have a nice used plow to sell you. Its not a bad drive and Jerre and Thomas are very good at what they do.
> 
> Regards Mike


----------



## DPDDOG

Sounds like a fair deal from the pricing I have seen but trying not to pickup a loan payment
at this time...Love that Mobil one..
Marty



champgymusa;1201116 said:


> I have a 2003 Wrangler that I might be selling...it has a Western 6'6" steel plow. Jeep has 129,000 miles with Mobil One...is set up to tow behind motorhome also...Has both tops and is an automatic. I would not sell it for less than $13,000 so I am out of your price range I think...but...if interested let me know..


----------



## flykelley

DPDDOG;1201817 said:


> Thanks Mike..Got a question..What's the difference between a YJ and a TJ. I've look for those answers, but haven't found them. This is what I am hearing...go with the in line 6 rather than the 4. Go standard rather than auto for the combination use I am looking for. When looking at used Jeeps take a hammer to tap the frame with. Have a lot of guys wanting to sell me jeeps with manual plows that are so old top end is 55 MPH with a tail wind....but they are all rebuilt... I plowed small commercial back in the late 70's for about 4 years. Man has it changed. I will give Jerres Service a try. Thanks for the reply this all helps!
> Marty


OkMarty hope this info will help you.
1- Look for frame rot by steering gear box and in front of the raer springs. YJ were made from late 80s to 1995 and had leaf springs. Tjs are coil springs. My YJ had a 4 cylinder and pushed snow just fine. Have a 6 cylinder in the TJ and there is a lot more power but the 4 clyinder will push snow. Hard to find a automatic most are 5 speed sticks. You will for sure want a hard top, its really cold and hard to see out of a soft top not that it can't be done but it isn't a lot of fun. I would also check the floor boards have seen my share of rotted out floors boards. You will have to do something with the front springs on anything you buy, either new leafs or add a leaf on the YJ and on the TJ there are many options to raise the front it a bit. You should be able to find a nice TJ for around 5K without a plow and a used plow will run around 2-2500.

Good Luck Mike

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Hubjeep

Buy Jeep and plow separately, look for Jeep now (they are great summer vehicles, may drive price up in warm weather), and plow in the spring. 

I would hesitate to buy a vehicle with plow, who knows how any used vehicle was treated, a plow increases the possibility of abuse, also rust.


----------



## Aveerainc

I recently sold a 1997 Wrangler 4.0 liter with 4 year old Meyer Plow for $6300. Jeep had 153,000 miles and ran strong, plow was in mint condition.

If it were me I'd buy the jeep separately and look for a used plow or spring for a new one depending on how much you pay for the jeep. Try to find a jeep from az or california without rust/rot and you should be able to get many years out of the set up.

I purchased a new snowdogg md75 for my 2008 4 door wrangler and I'm very pleased with the plow. I miss the incredible turning radius with the 2 door but like the extra weight from the 4 door under me. 

If you have any questions feel free to ping me.


----------



## DPDDOG

Thanks Mike good concrete advice....

Marty



flykelley;1202037 said:


> OkMarty hope this info will help you.
> 1- Look for frame rot by steering gear box and in front of the raer springs. YJ were made from late 80s to 1995 and had leaf springs. Tjs are coil springs. My YJ had a 4 cylinder and pushed snow just fine. Have a 6 cylinder in the TJ and there is a lot more power but the 4 clyinder will push snow. Hard to find a automatic most are 5 speed sticks. You will for sure want a hard top, its really cold and hard to see out of a soft top not that it can't be done but it isn't a lot of fun. I would also check the floor boards have seen my share of rotted out floors boards. You will have to do something with the front springs on anything you buy, either new leafs or add a leaf on the YJ and on the TJ there are many options to raise the front it a bit. You should be able to find a nice TJ for around 5K without a plow and a used plow will run around 2-2500.
> 
> Good Luck Mike
> 
> Good Luck Mike


----------



## sjwrangler

DPDDOG;1201817 said:


> Thanks Mike..Got a question..What's the difference between a YJ and a TJ. I've look for those answers, but haven't found them. This is what I am hearing...go with the in line 6 rather than the 4. Go standard rather than auto for the combination use I am looking for. When looking at used Jeeps take a hammer to tap the frame with. Have a lot of guys wanting to sell me jeeps with manual plows that are so old top end is 55 MPH with a tail wind....but they are all rebuilt... I plowed small commercial back in the late 70's for about 4 years. Man has it changed. I will give Jerres Service a try. Thanks for the reply this all helps!
> Marty


Yj are simplier to fix, less creature comforts, less refined.
TJ ride better, and should be less prone to rust as they are newer. Both have advantages. YJs plow just as well. The leaf spings on YJs normally do not sag as much as the coils on TJ, but the rest of the year, TJs ride better.

Later hardtop YJs put out enough heat and are comfortable. When buying YJs look at the connection of the leaf spring and the frame, they tend to rot there, (but can be repaired).
Parts for YJs are readily available. Except for full hard doors, almost every single part can be bought online. You could build a new one!

4 cylinders push snow just fine, but the 6 would be better.


----------



## Plow man Foster

Here's a couple i found on craigslist
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/cto/2163081888.html

Heres one that LOOKS REALLY good but its a 94 with a manual......Kinda looks like my old one but mine was an auto with a snoway LOVED IT!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/ctd/2142664013.html


----------



## AJ 502

Another. http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2170464817.html


----------



## Hubjeep

AJ 502;1205035 said:


> Another. http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/2170464817.html


OMG overpriced. Jeep should be $3,000 at most. Plow maybe $1,000 given it's the height of the season. Also, half way through 1989 was the switch from Peugot BA trans to the much better AX-15, I didnt see if that Jeep had an auto or not.

Look for 1991+ YJ's, they come with the FUEL INJECTED 4.0L, the earlier ones have the 4.2L carburated engine with a few hundred feet of vacuum tubes under the hood, yuck.


----------



## Hubjeep

Plow man Foster;1204098 said:


> Heres one that LOOKS REALLY good but its a 94 with a manual......Kinda looks like my old one but mine was an auto with a snoway LOVED IT!
> 
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/ctd/2142664013.html


How soon until the tailgate hinges RUST off at body and right rear body mount pushes through? IF that is the only rust spot and you can weld, it may not be a bad deal at a lower price. YJ bodies from 1988+ were galvanized, I see very few rusted out. This further supports buying a Jeep and plow separately.


----------



## darood01

I know you said your looking for a jeep but I have a 1999 Dodge Dakota regular cab short box with a 7.6 Western Standard Plow. If your interested let me know.


----------



## tsut

*2000 TJ, Craigslist deal*

Patience matters. Found a good deal on Craigslist this summer.

2000 TJ, 110k, light rust, under $5k. I had to lube all the underused hinges and minor other items like blower resistor, recharge A/C. Expect to have to do brake lines soon; had to do front drive U-joints.

Mounted a SnowDogg MD68 on it; bought 5 steel rims (again Craigs! for $75) and put on snows. It is a dream-machine for my 500' drive and fun to drive w/o plow, too. The wife even plows with it when I'm out of town.


----------



## AJ 502

Now here seems to be a good priced, right year and model.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/cto/2175535884.html


----------

